
A Better Default Colormap for Matplotlib - Mizza
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAoljeRJ3lU&feature=youtu.be
======
Mizza
As mentioned on reddit, this was featured in the LIGO paper:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ca8jlVIWcAUmeP8.png](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ca8jlVIWcAUmeP8.png)

I found the video to be quite fascinating!

